# 2 PSI Gas Meter upgrade



## PlumberJake

I have a customer that had a 300K Btu Ng Pool heater installed by the local pool company and then called me out to run gas to it. Problem is that trenching is not really feasible as he does not want the yard torn up. House is slab on grade and most of it is finished except for the attic on the opposite side of the house from the gas meter. To make it more difficult I met with a guy from the local gas company to talk about them changing the meter to handle the load and he decided to fail an existing 1" steel line that was buried 20 years ago when the home was built.

So I asked if the gas company could increase the pressure at the meter and let me step it down at each appliance so that I could get the job done without tearing out a bunch of drywall or the yard. He said yes. :thumbsup:

So gas company is going to set a new 2PSI meter for me and I will need to run new line to the pool heater and the secondary attic furnace (was being supplied by failed buried line), and put regulators on both furnaces, wh, and pool heater.

Do you guys have suggestions on type and brand of regulators that you recommend? Any other things I need to plan on? 

Thanks in advance for your advice. I've run miles of black steel, but rarely do I mess with pressure regs.

Jake


----------



## OldSchool

You might have to vent the regs to the outside


----------



## PlumberJake

OldSchool said:


> You might have to vent the regs to the outside


I found these http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/MA...cm_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-RR_VTV70300505&cm_vc=IDPRRZ1

They are 'vent limited' and comply with ANSI Z21.80 as required by NFGC. They cost a little more than the cheaper ones but if I don't have to run vents to the exterior of the home I will save time. What do you think?


----------



## OldSchool

Sounds like it should do the trick


Gas Pressure Regulator, Lever-Acting Line, Pipe Size 1/2 In, FNPT Connection, Max Inlet Pressure 2 PSI, Outlet Pressure Range 7-11 In WC, Inlet Emergency Exposure Limits 65 PSI, Ambient Temp Limits -40 To 205 F, Max Load 140, 000 Btu/hr, Capacity 250, 000 Btu/hr, Horizontal Upright Mounting Position, Venting 1/8 In NPT, Cu-Ft/Hr @ 03 30 In WC) Pressure Drop, Includes Vent Limiter, Standards CSA Designed Certified Z21.80 / CAN 6.22
Grainger Item #5JG86 Price (ea.)*$49.90*BrandMAXITROL Mfr. Model #325-3L (1/2" W/12A09) Ship Qty. 1 Sell Qty. (Will-Call) 1 Ship Weight (lbs.)0.75 Availability *Ready to Ship * Catalog Page No.4211  Country of Origin 
(Country of Origin is subject to change.)USA


----------



## Eric

*That's not happening here...*

without approval from the state plumbing board. And they are not going to grant it because someone doesn't want to plant new grass. 

Elevated gas psi is granted due to legit hardship like a 6 or 8" gas main across a roof at low psi and the actual building cant handle the weight. 

Just the way it is here, and def would have to vent the regulators outside.


----------



## PlumberJake

Eric said:


> without approval from the state plumbing board. And they are not going to grant it because someone doesn't want to plant new grass.
> 
> Elevated gas psi is granted due to legit hardship like a 6 or 8" gas main across a roof at low psi and the actual building cant handle the weight.
> 
> Just the way it is here, and def would have to vent the regulators outside.


Thanks for the info. I assure you everything will be approved by the AHJ before I'm finished. I will be getting a site inspection from the county inspector to get everything approved before I start the project. 

As far as the trenching goes... it will be very difficult as all the utilities come to that side of the house with 20 year old shrubs and trees. I don't mind not digging it in.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Eric said:


> without approval from the state plumbing board. And they are not going to grant it because someone doesn't want to plant new grass.
> 
> Elevated gas psi is granted due to legit hardship like a 6 or 8" gas main across a roof at low psi and the actual building cant handle the weight.
> 
> Just the way it is here, and def would have to vent the regulators outside.


 






Where I used to work, the regular houses (3 bedroom/2 baths) all had 1/4 psi at the meter. But the large mansions would get a 2 psi regulator. Restaurants too needed the gas stepped up. 

A gas company guy once told me that the gas mains in that area were like 20 psi. I think he said 20 psi. Or maybe he said 15-20 psi.


----------



## aero1

do it all the time, I split the system at the meter i have the utility company upgrade the system to 2 0r 5lbs and have them build me two regulators each at my inlet pressure max load and outlet pressure inches of water column or cfh install one for the house load at the meter but put a tee before the regulator giving me an elevated pressure zone then run my line to my pool heater and set the second regulator. in your case you will be using separate regulators for each appliance maxitrol is what we use. when using them indoors set them horizontally and do not remove the vent limiting device, outdoors turn them upside down and remove the limiters, also it is advisable to install a sediment trap upstream and a test tee downstream so you can set the regulators. elevated pressure is great keeps the pipes smaller but still have to size and install it right also great in your situation. hope this helps


----------



## johnlewismcleod

The problem you'll run into is that you can't run high pressure through the building (at least not in my area)...2 psi must be on the roof or exterior.

What about directional bore to the other side of the house?

With directional bore you could manifold and send 2 psi under, then reduce pressure past the 2 psi drop and keep the house on low pressure.

I've got a guy here in Tarrant Co. who can hit a mule in the arse at 1000' feet and would do that for less than $1000. You can't dig and backfill for that price....worth checking into IMO.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Wait a minute...just thought of something :blink:. 

Your inspector may not allow a bore under the slab...you'll have to loop from corner across to corner, then trench or pipe above ground to meter and pool boiler.


----------



## OldSchool

johnlewismcleod said:


> The problem you'll run into is that you can't run high pressure through the building (at least not in my area)...2 psi must be on the roof or exterior.
> 
> What about directional bore to the other side of the house?
> 
> With directional bore you could manifold and send 2 psi under, then reduce pressure past the 2 psi drop and keep the house on low pressure.
> 
> I've got a guy here in Tarrant Co. who can hit a mule in the arse at 1000' feet and would do that for less than $1000. You can't dig and backfill for that price....worth checking into IMO.


He should check his gas code because we are allowed 2 psi inside residential

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## pilot light

PlumberJake said:


> I have a customer that had a 300K Btu Ng Pool heater installed by the local pool company and then called me out to run gas to it. Problem is that trenching is not really feasible as he does not want the yard torn up. House is slab on grade and most of it is finished except for the attic on the opposite side of the house from the gas meter. To make it more difficult I met with a guy from the local gas company to talk about them changing the meter to handle the load and he decided to fail an existing 1" steel line that was buried 20 years ago when the home was built.
> 
> So I asked if the gas company could increase the pressure at the meter and let me step it down at each appliance so that I could get the job done without tearing out a bunch of drywall or the yard. He said yes. :thumbsup:
> 
> So gas company is going to set a new 2PSI meter for me and I will need to run new line to the pool heater and the secondary attic furnace (was being supplied by failed buried line), and put regulators on both furnaces, wh, and pool heater.
> 
> Do you guys have suggestions on type and brand of regulators that you recommend? Any other things I need to plan on?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice. I've run miles of black steel, but rarely do I mess with pressure regs.
> 
> Jake


I like the di pietro fiorentini 2psi to inches line pressure regulator no vent line needed!


----------



## cbeck

I use Maxitrol regs and use vent limiters in the attic or anywhere a vent can not be run. Works in Florida and Teco/Peoples gas approves. Code here is 2lb max inside a residential home. Tee off the meter and Put one reg outside by the meter to feed the inside appliances and then you will still have a 2lb line for the pool.


----------



## easttexasplumb

2 Psi in attic passes in these Piney woods.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

OldSchool said:


> He should check his gas code because we are allowed 2 psi inside residential
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Always good advice...see what your inspector will allow, then plan from there, heh :thumbsup:


----------



## johnlewismcleod

easttexasplumb said:


> 2 Psi in attic passes in these Piney woods.


Likely...but you're nearly Cajun out there :laughing:

Actually...now that I've thought about it, I think I'm wrong about 2 psi in the building even here in my area. 

In fact I nearly ran 2 psi with no-vent regulators in a warehouse a couple years ago in Fort Worth...until my boss at the time decided it would be easier for me to begin my overhead runs with 2-1/2" .

Must be getting senile...my apologies for the distraction


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Never herd of venting a regulator outside. Use them all the time inside. That must suck for those who have to do that


----------



## PlumberJake

*Update*

I talked to the head county inspector last week and he told me what he wanted for the inspection. He needs to see the pressure test and the ANSI certifications for the regulators I'm using. No vent lines needed on regs. :thumbsup:

Gas company needs my signature stating that I'm responsible for sizing, testing, and regulating of the gas line in the home.:thumbsup:

Customer just wants to know when I can get started.:thumbup:


----------



## rydinhood

Don't know if I'm sticking my 2-cents in too late, but we use these Pietro Florentini regulators. They can be installed indoors or out, horizontal or vertical, right-side-up, or upside down (a lot of the others are limited location), and don't need to be vented. I call in and tell them what I've got, what I need, they set the w.c. for me, we put 'em in, and game over.


----------



## PlumberJake

Thanks to all of you for your input and ideas. I finished this job on Wednesday and besides getting dehydrated from spending to much time in the attic, all went well. 

County had no problem passing with a 30 PSI test. I got to use my new manometer I purchased from a fellow pzoner. (Thanks RS!) I had fun running about 80' of 1" black steel in the attic. It's been a while since I got to cut and thread that much. It showed me that I'm getting soft! :laughing:

I used Maxitrol regs but will check in to the Fiorentino's (sp?) for the next one.

Thanks again!:thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit

I like Pietro valves as well. If you go Maxitrol or whatever, I hope you make sure it will meet your demand. Maxitrol sells multi appliance regs with a total capacity and an individual max for one appliance. I will assume it is not a modulating but if it were a two piece design is better but I have found the Pietro valve handles this as well.


----------



## pilot light

pietros are a goog reg but they have limitations.


----------

